# Replacement trucks??



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of the plastic trucks on my Bachmann coaches are failing. Is there a better option? and if I ever get around to trying my hand at building some freight cars, what is the best option for buying trucks? I might mention my friend bought some very nice metal trucks from USA for his Am-track cars for a very reasonable price. I'd just get them but they are a little large and they are silver ( Iguess I could paint them). Just want to know my options.
Don


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Might try Aristo trucks that are used on there Serria cars. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

East Gary Car Co has an ad in GR about his 1:20 and 1:24 trucks. They are listed with wheels, but maybe you can write him to ask about just the trucks. Have to send a SASE to him, he does not have a web address. 
3828 St Joseph Ct 
Dept G 
Lake Station, IN 46405 
I think there was a review on them awhile back in GR or Steam in the Garden.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually I need the wheels also....I thought a truck was the entire assembly including wheels and axles???


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Check with Al Kramer, or AnnaKramer as he is known on the Evil Bay think he has them from time to time!! Regal


----------

